# MS SQL Server startet auf einmal nicht mehr



## Rios (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Kennt sich vielleicht einer mit dem SQL server von microsoft aus?
der lässt sich auf einmal partout nicht mehr starten, mit der tool oberfläche passiert gar nix, wenn ich ihn über die dienste starten will kommt:

"dienst mssqlserver wurde gestartet und dann angehalten. einige dienste werden automatisch angehalten, wenn sie sich im leerlauf befinden, wie zb leistungsprotokoll und alarmdienste"

was sagt mir das? soll ich einfach mal neu installieren?


----------



## Slizzzer (27. Oktober 2003)

Hast Du den Dienst schon mal manuell gestartet? Geht er dann gleich wieder auf  "angehalten"?


----------



## Rios (27. Oktober 2003)

ja, hab ich, dann kommt diese fehlermeldung


----------



## Slizzzer (28. Oktober 2003)

Wie gesagt ich kenne den SQL-Server nicht, aber ich würde nochmal die LOG-Dateien des Servers und die von Windows durchsehen. Vielleicht ergibt sich dann eine Lösung.


----------



## Rios (29. Oktober 2003)

so, das ist das errorlog dass er schreibt wenn ich versuche zu starten:


2003-10-29 11:27:37.67 server    Microsoft SQL Server  2000 - 8.00.194 (Intel X86) 
	Aug  6 2000 00:57:48 
	Copyright (c) 1988-2000 Microsoft Corporation
	Developer Edition on Windows NT 5.1 (Build 2600: Service Pack 1)

2003-10-29 11:27:37.67 server    Copyright (C) 1988-2000 Microsoft Corporation.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.67 server    All rights reserved.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.67 server    Server Process ID is 1372.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.67 server    Logging SQL Server messages in file 'C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\log\ERRORLOG'.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.70 server    SQL Server is starting at priority class 'normal'(1 CPU detected).
2003-10-29 11:27:37.75 server    SQL Server configured for thread mode processing.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.76 server    Using dynamic lock allocation. [2500] Lock Blocks, [5000] Lock Owner Blocks.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.77 server    Attempting to initialize Distributed Transaction Coordinator.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.92 server    Failed to obtain TransactionDispenserInterface: Result Code = 0x8004d01b
2003-10-29 11:27:37.95 spid3     Starting up database 'master'.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.95 spid3     udopen: Operating system error 5(Zugriff verweigert) during the creation/opening of physical device C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\data\master.mdf.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.96 spid3     FCB::Open failed: Could not open device C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\data\master.mdf for virtual device number (VDN) 1.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.96 spid3     Error: 5105, Severity: 16, State: 4.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.96 spid3     udopen: Operating system error 5(Zugriff verweigert) during the creation/opening of physical device C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\data\mastlog.ldf.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.99 spid3     FCB::Open failed: Could not open device C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\data\mastlog.ldf for virtual device number (VDN) 2.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.99 spid3     Error: 5105, Severity: 16, State: 4.
2003-10-29 11:27:37.99 spid3     Error: 5180, Severity: 22, State: 1.


----------



## Slizzzer (29. Oktober 2003)

Interessant scheinen mir die Operating System Errors.

Wie sieht es mit den Zugriffsrechten aus? 


> Operating system error 5(Zugriff verweigert) during the creation/opening of physical device C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\data\master.mdf


----------



## Rios (30. Oktober 2003)

also mein benutzer account hat volle rechte (XP)

habe auch nicht daran geändert


----------

